# 89 Z24i Igniton Signal Code Help



## shadylane (Feb 3, 2007)

I have a 89 D21 2wd with the Z24i engine. The engine bucks and runs rough over about 2300-2500 RPM (no tach, I'm guessing). I ran the codes and came up with a 21, which is "ignition signal missing in the primary coil". Is this a distributor problem or a coil problem. Also which coil is the primary one?
Thanks


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

You don't have a Chilton's manual?


----------



## shadylane (Feb 3, 2007)

I do have a Chiltons but it doesn't give codes, I got the codes from this forum. I did talk to my dealer and it seems as though my computer is in safe mode. The computer only goes into safe mode because of a malfunctioning injector, a malfunctioning air flow meter or a malfunctioning distributor and a 21 code means I've got a problem with the distributor. It looks like distributor may be the culprit.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Mine has the codes in it. Section 4, page 15 and 16, Emission Controls.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

the primary coil is the coil that runs spark plugs that are on the intake side.

also while it is running remove each coil wire (one at a time) to see which does not have spark.


----------



## bkea (Feb 4, 2005)

I'm having the exact same problem, but more stuff too. Mine is also a Z-24i engine. My air flow meter appears to have gone bad and I have one coming. I also got the same code you did to. Haven't checked that out yet. I've noticed several people on this site have been having almost the exact same thing happening. Doesn't seem to have just one answer though.


----------

